# WECA apprenticeship 2nd year final



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Welcome to Electrician Talk zboon.
Thanks for taking the time to fill out your profile.

I don't know anything about your situation. But I'm certain there are others here that will know. So up this thread goes to the top.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Have you tried Google

https://www.goweca.com/CertificationandExamPreparation/TakeaPracticeQuiz.aspx


----------



## Mouser (May 4, 2011)

As a former instructor and currently a curriculum designer for WECA I am limited on how much I can help but you need to be up to speed with:


RLC circuits both series and parallel. (formulas handout will be supplied)
Article 220 as in being able to calc the various loads and when, how to use demand factors.
Article 430 sizing BCC's and equipment and have a good understanding how single and three phase motors work.
Article 450 and understanding single and three phase formulas.

Of course being able to navigate the NEC fairly quickly as the "test up" is timed.

Study materials will be 2014 NEC and Delmar's Standard Textbook of Electricity.

Good luck!


----------



## zboon (Feb 6, 2019)

Thank you for your response Mouser that gives me some good direction on what to brush up on!


----------



## sparkyjr118 (Dec 20, 2021)

zboon said:


> Thank you for your response Mouser that gives me some good direction on what to brush up on!


im going to attempt the test up exam soon for the third year ? any advice on what to study thanks ill appreciate it and how did it go for yourself


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

sparkyjr118 said:


> im going to attempt the test up exam soon for the third year ? any advice on what to study thanks ill appreciate it and how did it go for yourself


just a hunch, no one is going to reply to this


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

TestUp✍️ - Online Tests | Quiz | Mock Tests


India's no.1 Online Test Platform☑️




www.testup.in


----------

